# double checking morph pls



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hypo Enigma, mine is almost identical


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tail says Enigma to me :hmm:.Is Enigma tangerine the reply your looking for :?:!...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Definately looks enigma, can you get an eye shot to 100% confirm? Not hypo as there are spots outside of the banding areas. Although it is showing reduced spotting.


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys I knew she was enigma just didn't know if she was any sort of enigma. I will take a photo of her eyes when I get home.

Now being as you all understand this I can ask you!!!

Here's my Daddy was told he was a ghost is this true?
any guesses on what crossing him and the enigma will make?



















Here's my other mum I assume just normal? She produces lovely mack snows with the dad.




















:notworthy:Thanks in advance you very clever people!!! I will understand all this one day.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

justme said:


> Thanks guys I knew she was enigma just didn't know if she was any sort of enigma. I will take a photo of her eyes when I get home.
> 
> Now being as you all understand this I can ask you!!!
> 
> ...


Both normals:2thumb:.Captive normals vary quite abit due to the fact they are mass cross's of the leo species.

[1C]Enigma X Normal = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

justme said:


> Here's my other mum I assume just normal? She produces lovely mack snows with the dad.


im probably gonna be wrong here but if they are both normals how can it produce mack snow babies??


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Mouki said:


> im probably gonna be wrong here but if they are both normals how can it produce mack snow babies??


You're not wrong... Normal x Normal can't produce Mack.


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so now really confused! :hmm:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

justme said:


> ok so now really confused! :hmm:


Your thred seems a bit random ? people all over seem abit confused.

Are you saying that these two are the parents to the Enigma looking one ?.




















And are you saying you've bred these two and got a Mack snow.Below male could be a mack snow ?.Our do you have another mack snow male.









Here's my other mum I assume just normal? *She produces lovely mack snows with the dad.*


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2009)

No the enigma is a new edition.
I have bred the 2 "normals" and out of the 8 or so clutches I have had since breeding them I have had at least 8 mack snow babies.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

justme said:


> No the enigma is a new edition.
> I have bred the 2 "normals" and out of the 8 or so clutches I have had since breeding them I have had at least 8 mack snow babies.


One is definately a mack snow then.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If you were told that male is a ghost it could be true, ghost is another name for mack snow hypo, which would make sense if you are getting snow babies


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

justme said:


> I have bred the 2 "normals" and out of the 8 or so clutches I have had since breeding them I have had at least 8 mack snow babies.


In that case ones a Normal and ones a Mack snow.Tricky bit is witch one is wich?.
At a guess i'd say the female has the more Mack snow look.Seems to have the more typical 'yellow'Mack snow tone.










IMO this is more likly to be Mack snow based on color tone.








__________________


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> If you were told that male is a ghost it could be true, ghost is another name for mack snow hypo, which would make sense if you are getting snow babies


Mack Ghost is a Mack Snow SUPER Hypo...










A Mack Hypo tends not to be anything like so striking....


----------

